# Help identify?  1927 Westfield one of a kind?



## The Professor (Nov 22, 2016)

Hello,
I bought this bike a few months back and was originally told it was Harris built. I knew it wasn't and I had to have it. I'm new to the motorbikes and it's got the look and size I want. it also has some oddities that throw everyone off so far. check out the amazing original color with a ghosted repaint on the darts, the seat cluster construction the sprocket and the fork. the fork is ALL ONE PIECE. Serial number is either 666x or x 999. I tell everyone this is the bike left at the crossroads when Robert Johnson sold his soul to Learn the blues. I'm excited to get this one rolling, I'm looking for a rider wheelset if anyone has one to sell or trade. can anyone help me positively identify this suspected 1927 Westfield or explain why it's built like it is?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## mickeyc (Nov 23, 2016)

Looks pretty typical Westfield to me.  I just "finished" a '26.  Odd color though.





Mike


----------



## locomotion (Nov 23, 2016)

well you have a head badge on some of the pictures, how about sharing a picture of it?
common frame and fork construction for the 20's and 30's
one of a kind?    surely not ... pretty common bike compared to some other brands
but should clean up nicely and make a good rider with a new set of wheels


----------



## The Professor (Nov 23, 2016)

Well to me the frame construction is different at the seat cluster. see the collar is on the top bar instead of the second bar, making it a lugged frame. also the fork is all one piece. the truss rods are formed into the fork from the factory. it seems to me that it's Westfield, but something is off about it. or Maybe they were built this way specifically during a certain year? (I'm aware that there are more than one motorbike out there, I wanna know if there are more than one blue and white, Westfield motorbikes of this particular year with a one piece fork built to look like truss rods and fork?)
Mike, was the one you have pictured on eBay recently and do you have current pix of it? I looked at that one and almost bought it because it looked like it could be like both my motorbikes,(Westfield or Shelby). if you look closely the pictured bike and mine are constructed differently.


----------



## The Professor (Nov 23, 2016)

So here's the badge that was glued on it when I got it. The bike has tall vertical holes like a pre 35 Westfield. not horizontal ones like 35 and up. This badge is a small "Standard" badge. It's definitely not original to the bike because it doesn't fit.


----------



## mickeyc (Nov 23, 2016)

Yep, it was on eBay, fairly local to me so no shipping.  Here's latest pictures.

Mike


----------



## The Professor (Nov 23, 2016)

That looks great! there are a lot of similarities between mine and yours but they are different. what kind of wheels and tires are you running?


----------



## mickeyc (Nov 24, 2016)

The Professor said:


> That looks great! there are a lot of similarities between mine and yours but they are different. what kind of wheels and tires are you running?



Original metal clad wood wheels were toast.  Got a set of Canadian CCM all steel 28" wheels.  They used them into the 70s I believe.  Easy to get where I live (Detroit area) as Canada is just across the river.  The tires are Schwalbe "Little Big Bens" in 700 x 50 (28" x 2") and I think they are too big.  Clear everything with no rubs, but JUST BARELY.  I've ordered a set a couple of sizes smaller in width.

Mike


----------



## DoggieDodaac (Jan 20, 2018)

mickeyc said:


> Original metal clad wood wheels were toast.  Got a set of Canadian CCM all steel 28" wheels.  They used them into the 70s I believe.  Easy to get where I live (Detroit area) as Canada is just across the river.  The tires are Schwalbe "Little Big Bens" in 700 x 50 (28" x 2") and I think they are too big.  Clear everything with no rubs, but JUST BARELY.  I've ordered a set a couple of sizes smaller in width.
> 
> Mike



Mike,
If I may, could you elaborate regarding where specifically you ordered/bought those ccm wheels from? I visit Cambridge Ontario quarterly and would like to find an identical set. Thank you in advance for your help.

DC


----------



## mickeyc (Jan 20, 2018)

DC, just find an older CCM bike with the 28" wheels.  There's a website there called "kijiji" that's like craig's list in the states.  Check that for older bikes.  I also check bike shops as they sometimes have old bikes there too.  Might take some sleuthing but they are out there.

Mike


DoggieDodaac said:


> Mike,
> If I may, could you elaborate regarding where specifically you ordered/bought those ccm wheels from? I visit Cambridge Ontario quarterly and would like to find an identical set. Thank you in advance for your help.
> 
> DC


----------

